# 1rst time around



## z3ro06 (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, i've gotten to shoot my new (well new to me, i bought it used) PT945 .45 acp today for the first time after buying it yesterday, and let me say I am very pleased. It was a very fun weapon to shoot, with minimal problems as far as loading.

First off, being such a newbie to the handgun world, I didnt give the weapon a once over like a should have when i bought it. When i finally got home and had a chance to field strip it, i noticed what i thought were some rather rough scratches. After consulting a good friend who has many various handgun, he assured me there was nothing to worry about. I also did a little research after i got home and saw that a lot of people had problems with the rounds getting into the chamber, i.e. a jam. 

So today, i went out into the middle of the desert (in a legal area of course), with the same friend i consulted before, loaded the clip full, and popped off some rounds, at no special target (i just wanted to get a feel for the weapon first). I was very surprised at how little recoil there was, especially with a large round. It felt very comfortable in my hands, with minimal nose drop. It does need some sighting in as most of my shots were a little high and to the right, but i'll take care of that next time.

I did notice a slight jamming problem, but nothing major, and actually the 1911 .45 acp that my friend was firing seemed to jam a whole lot more then my taurus. I completely associate this jamming for my weapon to not being properly cleaned at the gun store.

Speaking of cleaning, i just finished cleaning the weapon about 10 minutes ago. I was right, they didn't do a very thorough job of cleaning the gun. I stripped it down in its entirety and gave it a rigorous cleaning and oiling. I know i didnt use the best CLP (i picked up a nice looking kit from walmart for $15 and bought a bottle of REM-OIL), but she sparkles now. All the grit and grime and soot from my firing as well as any other previous firing is now gone. I dry-cocked rounds through the chamber (by pulling the slide back repeatedly with a full clip), and had no problems with jamming this time around.

All in all it was a great day, and i learned a great deal about this weapon i had no clue about 24 hours ago. I cant wait to get to a real range and take my time to sight the handgun in. Im sure its going to bring me years of enjoyment at the range as well as provide saftey and security should any think they need my new TV more then i do.

happy shooting all, and thanks for reading

-Josh


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats on your new tool. For future reference any new and/or new to you weapon should be taken down, cleaned, lubed, before you take it out to use it. New guns are shipped with lube that is meant more to keep it from rusting and should not be shit that way. also there might be burrs or God knows what inside there. The only way to know what's in there or not in there is to inspect it and make sure it is lubed properly. A gun can hurt it's operator really bad of not dealt with properly.

I do not know your area but I hope you are going somewhere that is not only safe for you but anyone else that might be in the area with you. You might want to find a good range to shoot at. Like I said I don't know your area I just like to advise anyone to be as safe as they can be when :smt107practicing.

Hopefully your jamming problem can be cured with a good cleaning of the pistol. you might want to check the mag(s) and make sure that they are not too dirty, springs are good etc. I've not had your model of pistol and don't know a lot about them but many times it's something minor and easily overlooked that will solve the issue:smt023

I hope you have a long and safe time with your new (to you) gun. Shooting a great hobby. I personally find it addicting.:smt083 I started out with a 22 rifle years ago and since have acquired...well..a few more:smt082:smt083


----------

